# new Jerald Cart with a red seat?



## jegray21 (Feb 3, 2010)

OK so I went to Blairsville, Ga in the middle of no where to pick up a training cart that a women had for 150.00 dollars. While I was there of course she had other carts....that I just had to see!






Well a Jerald cart with a broken shaft but otherwise in great condition sat in the corner of the barn....She said 200.00 and you can have it! So I left with a training sulky and Jerald cart for 275.00 total





Ok so it has a red seat and I will get a pick of it soon as it is sunny out....red frame and natural stain shafts. Should I keep the red while I am renovating or change seat and frame to black? It looks so pretty red with black leather on the shafts but not sure if red is too distracting?


----------



## Reble (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats good price, looking forward to pics


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 3, 2010)

I think if you like the red then you can keep the red but I would paint the shafts to match. Sounds a bit mixed up with black, red and stain. Waiting for pictures to be sure



Do keep in mind the horse that will be using it. Red would not go well with a sorrel?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, awesome find!!



I personally wouldn't keep the red unless I had a particular horse in mind for it, but if you planned on doing roadster it might be cool for your silver dapple filly. Show us some pix!

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 8, 2010)

For breed shows it might be fine, but if you are planning on using the cart for ADS shows, I would lose the red. Your gut that it would be distracting is right. And I wouldn't want to draw attention to MY butt.



You are going to REPLACE that shaft, not "fix" it, right?


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 9, 2010)

Now how can you say that until you see it guys! There are lots of different reds, some quite nice and subdued. I am not picturing a fire engine red as I just can't see anyone doing that to a Jerald! I want photos!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hehe, people do odd things to show carts, MiLo.



And in this case the "why" is easy- her primary driving horse is a sorrel overo. Sorrel + red = yuck!




I too want to see pictures. I can't imagine why the back of the cart would be red but the shafts natural.



It's a heck of a find though no matter what color it is!

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 9, 2010)

I was told that in a traditional sense, no "lady" would be caught dead wearing red! Only "certain" women wore red, and you sure didn't want to be mistaken for one of them!








Actually, if you were going to a Traditional Day of Driving, that might be taken into consideration...

Yup, red with sorrel is yuck. A good color chart can be found on the Hobby Horse Clothing Company website. There you can match the color of your horse with what looks best. It's geared towards Western Pleasure, but I wish that I could do the same thing with carriages! Wouldn't it be cool, you pick the color of your horse, your style of carriage, it's color, and then what color you would wear including your hat?! And then you could see it all together before you spent lots of $ on some color paint that looked totally icky with your horse! I have done a little bit of that with "overlaying" photos on the computer, but if the computer program did it itself? How cool would that be!

Myrna


----------



## Keri (Feb 9, 2010)

You'll have to post pics. Is it a bright red or burnt red? Older Jeralds were done in that red color. My road cart is red. I plan on repainting it this spring due to the red clashing with my road silks (I'm not a red person). But a black cart with red pinstripping and a red seat would look nice.



Then you can drive it on any horse color and the red is more an accent than the main color. So it'll look good on any horse. But awesome find!!!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 9, 2010)

I did mention in my first reply that red would not go well with a sorrel but I didn't know the colour of her horse for sure. I see no problem with driving or wearing red though. I drove my very dark grullo (almost black) in my black cart wearing my hot red jacket and hat with my black apron that was piped in red to match. Took him in our traditional days and didn't fare badly at all



I think Mini people who can't possibly have an antique or traditional cart can get away with a bit more. I still want to see a picture!!!


----------

